# Ella's Leads



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

Just wanted to post a little warning to those of you who ever decide to shop with Ella's Leads.

Here

Also think link too: Here


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

Can I just thank you for posting that, I never heard of ellas collars but the paco page is amazing


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

Dotte said:


> Can I just thank you for posting that, I never heard of ellas collars but the paco page is amazing


I wouldn't recommend them because of how rude they were to the first blogger.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

There are more important things in the world to get your knickers in a twist over.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ella's Leads collars and leads are BEAUTIFUL...there are very few people who are unhappy with their products. I am saving my pennies to treat my girls 

Saying that, I know Jessie, from another forum who owns the Chi's are not sheep blog, and she is a nice person. It's a shame she was treated that way.

Chazhound is a great forum, there's a lot of happy customers on there  not everyone can be happy with one collar company. Most collar companies will have some unhappy customers. It's the same everywhere. It's just life!


----------

